# trimming java moss



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

what method do you use to trim java moss so you don't get java confetti all over the tank. I know i could take the piece I have out of the tank to trim it but with some applications that can't be done, besides I need to trim it based on how it looks where it is not how it looks in a bucket.

I thought java moss was ugly befor I grew it under 2 wpg of lights but now it is growing really well and I need to do some trimming befor it starts making me think of a benign tumor that has started to get to big for the space.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I usually turn off the filter and get a small diameter hose to vaccuum up while I trim moss. Think of an underwater Flobee. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Leopardess (Mar 14, 2004)

I like Phil's method. Never done it - but wish I had Next time. You can also just turn off the filter for a few minutes while you trim it and then skim it off the top of the tank. Same as with riccia.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Lots of people will probably gasp, but I just pull it off by hand until I get the bulkiness off. I used to do the scissor/pruning thing, but I've found just as good or better results by doing it with my hands, and it's so much faster. 
When you do it by hand, you can also just toss what you've yanked with your hand into another container or where ever you want to put it (in my case it's usually tossed out in the yard with the water), without the mess in the tank.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I do the "rip and tear" method too Jan when the moss gets unruly. GASP!  But that doesn't work well when I'm trying to get it groomed for a photo. Then again, I don't often get groomed for a photo either and I'd get upset if someone tried to yank out my unruly mop too.


----------

